
Contact Tracing Joint Statement - gh0st42
https://www.esat.kuleuven.be/cosic/sites/contact-tracing-joint-statement/
======
samizdis
> It is vital that, in coming out of the current crisis, we do not create a
> tool that enables large scale data collection on the population, either now
> or at a later time. Thus, solutions which allow reconstructing invasive
> information about the population should be rejected without further
> discussion. Such information can include the “social graph” of who someone
> has physically met over a period of time.

\- Hear, hear.

